

Acoustic 3D: The Most Immersive Audio Experience You Can Get - ojkelly
http://www.novede.com/2012/03/04/1330858611/acoustic-3d

======
ojkelly
Before anyone starts to discount this, you must hear them.

When I first heard about these, I thought they were very much going to be like
a gimmick. Personally they blew my mind, but make your mind up after you hear
them.

